# Any snake keepers?



## Viper_SA (27/3/17)

Anyone here keep snakes? Specifically cobras? Looking for a Cobra/Rinkhals for a photo opportunity to test a new lens. Please. Pm me if anyone can help out. Willing to travel within reason.


----------



## zadiac (27/3/17)

lol......probably keeping away from them.........hahahaha

I love snakes. Most peaceful creatures on earth. I can watch them and work with them the whole day long. Such interesting and gentle creatures (if they don't feel threatened, that is)


----------



## Neal (28/3/17)

Mate, if you love snakes you would be at home in my garden (live in Swaziland). Since living here have encountered Black Mamba, Rock Python, Spitting Cobra, Pof Adder, Night Adder, Twig Snake, Berg Adder and numerous Grass/House snakes. I have never attempted to kill any snake on my property, I live in a bush environment and consider myself to be intruding on their space and not the other way round. Rock Python was beautiful but have to admit a 3mt long Black mamba was 'kin scary.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/3/17)

Well, I'll have to travel to Diepsloot, but a big thanks to Mr. Mike Perry for allowing me to come through and take photos at his place on Saturday. Anyone interested in doing a snakebite and handling course, drop my name, Tinus and contact the legend himself. http://www.africanreptiles-venom.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (29/3/17)

Where are the photos @Viper_SA?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (29/3/17)

Will only take them on Saturday @wiesbang


----------



## wiesbang (29/3/17)

Viper_SA said:


> Will only take them on Saturday @wiesbang


Oops. I missed that lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (29/3/17)

Here are some of my older pics

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## daniel craig (29/3/17)

If I'm not mistaken, this serpent has a 7ml (venom) capacity that can be injected in one bite. I would not risk it  Great photos by the way

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/3/17)

I've had venom on my camera, my lenses, my clothes, my face, even in my mouth, and it's still worth it for the shots. You are never as alive as in the face e of death.


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/3/17)

Very cool photos. I've been bitten by a rhinkhals, wasn't great but I lived without treatment. Your first pic bud, is that guy dusty or is that a colour form, very similar colour to the one that bit my dog, and I couldn't tell if it was a rhinkhals or a cobra, luckily teh anti-venom these days is polymorphic.


----------



## Viper_SA (29/3/17)

The one in the first pic is pretty dusty. Was a real mover-and-shaker that one. The last one was just brown. Haven't come across one since.


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/3/17)

Viper_SA said:


> The one in the first pic is pretty dusty. Was a real mover-and-shaker that one. The last one was just brown. Haven't come across one since.



Very interesting thanks, it's weird 'cause this was also the only brownish one I've seen. I used to have an intense phobia for snakes, untill I got bitten, now I love them, I used to get so many around here, but I think they facing alot of destruction from all the development. The last one I caught (about two years ago) was 1.7 m, kept trying to get in to my house, so we eventually caught it and relocated it a few km in to the veld, but haven't seen one since.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/4/17)

Dude, in the mean time care to share any more pics you've done of snakes/reptiles? Enjoyed your first lot would like to see more, I'm sure other would too.


----------



## Viper_SA (3/4/17)

Photoshoot didn't happen, so I shot some pics of my pets.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/4/17)

Would you believe that I have also been bitten by a ball python? 

The last pic is that a sand boa?

Thanks for posting, sorry your shoot didn't happen.


----------



## Viper_SA (3/4/17)

Jip, that is a sand boa. My main stream snakes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (3/4/17)

Did the ball python bite hurt? Mine has never even tried to bite. Some of my sand boas think it's funny when they bite me though, lol.


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/4/17)

Viper_SA said:


> Did the ball python bite hurt? Mine has never even tried to bite. Some of my sand boas think it's funny when they bite me though, lol.



HaHa not at all, the story is quite funny though, an ex of mine kept a few snakes and one or two tarantulas. One day I was sitting sipping my coffee and she brings her ball python in and places down it on to me, as most people with good intentions do when trying to force people over their phobias. And for a few minutes it worked, I started to chill out, then it stuck its snout against my arm for a few moments, suddenly latched on and started to chew on me. I started freaking out, and my ex started freaking out asking me please not to pull it off (as she was worried I might break some of the little dude's teeth), eventually it just let go and started moving off me on to the couch. My ex just stared at the snake and said, "I have never heard of anyone being bitten by a ball python, maybe you should keep staying away from snakes."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (23/10/17)

Hey Guys, 

Any help on identifying this little guy? Pretty sure it's just a house snake?




Sadly by the time I got to him the neighbour's cat had tired him out a lot, but he didn't look damaged so he went for a jump over the fence into the conservancy.


----------



## Viper_SA (23/10/17)

Hard to say with more detail on the head, but could be a brown house snake, a water snake or a mole. Snake. All harmless.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (23/10/17)

Looks like a mole snake to me.


----------



## AniDey (26/10/17)

@Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Any help on identifying this little guy? Pretty sure it's just a house snake?
> 
> ...



Small, brown and harmless, just like @Greyz .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Downtown Vapoury (27/10/17)

Viper_SA said:


> Anyone here keep snakes? Specifically cobras? Looking for a Cobra/Rinkhals for a photo opportunity to test a new lens. Please. Pm me if anyone can help out. Willing to travel within reason.



Contact Mikaeel.Has one of the best snake collections around.Hes in Durban thou.

071 569 1274.

Thanks
Ridwaan


----------

